# New ZED Audio lineup



## macxx (Oct 12, 2005)

Didn't see this posted anywhere on here, if it is old news I apologize. Got this email from Stephen over the weekend.

We apologize for the delay but are now pleased to announce that production of the new Zed amplifiers shall begin mid August.

Owing to the high demand for these amplifiers, we shall now accept pre-payment for your order as of the 25th July, 2009. In order for us to process your order, we do require your address so that the correct freight can be calculated.

The process shall work on a “first come first served” basis. Group buys are welcome and the applicable discounts are shown below. Payment may be made with a cheque, money order or Payal (Use [email protected] as the recipient)

At this time we are only accepting orders by email. Orders will be netered into the system once payment has been made.

Yes there will be following production runs of these amplifiers PLUS some other new products (Including some tube gear).

KRONOS 250w/ch is $429
LEVIATHAN 150w x 6 is $599

California residents must add in the applicable sales tax OF 8.25%.

Final pictures shall only be available once production begins. These and other information shall be posted on our website.

Please feel free to contact me with any questions which you may have. 

Here is a rough picture of Leviathan, the 6 channel. The picture does not show the plexi-glass top and the production boards will be black.



Yours truly,


Stephen Mantz (for Zed Audio Corporation)

Retail Program
1) Purchase 1 amplifiers allows 0% off the MSRP
2) Purchase 2 amplifiers allows 2% off the MSRP
3) Purchase 3 amplifiers allows 3% off the MSRP
4) Purchase 4 amplifiers allows 4% off the MSRP
5) Purchase 5 amplifiers allows 5% off the MSRP
6) Purchase 6 amplifiers allows 7.5% off the MSRP
7) Purchase >10 amplifiers allows 10% off the MSRP

The two models we are introducing initially are KRONOS rated at 250w/ch 4 ohm or 500w/ch at 2 ohm. Its MSRP is $429.00. This amplifier shall be able to multi task. It will carry out the duties of a traditional 2 channel amp with High Pass, Low Pass and Band Pass functions. In addition it will do what traditional mono block sub amps do. 

It will have loop through outputs for daisy chaining multiple amplifiers. The loop through sockets shall be the 3rd and 4th inputs for constant subwoofer fading.

LEVIATHAN is our 6 channel amplifier rated at 150w x 6 at 4 ohm or 300w x 6 at 2 ohm. Its MSRP is $599. The feature sets of this amplifier are so diverse that I shall post them on the web site in the next few days or you may request an email and we shall send this information.

The amplifiers shall be small and light and very efficient.

Sizes: KRONOS 272mm/10.7” L x 247mm/9.7” W x 55mm/2.1” H
LEVIATHAN 410mm/16.1” L x 247mm/9.7” W x 55mm/2.1” H

Some brief specifications

Specification KRONOS LEVIATHAN

Min spk impedance/ch 2 ohm 2 ohm
Frequency Response 10Hz-25KHz -0.5dB
Input sensitivity 0.25v to 8.6v
Input impedance 37K ohm 37K ohm
Noise below rated output -101dB -98dB
Damping factor at 20Hz 4 ohm >80 >80
THD with 4 ohm Less than 0.2% typically 0.03% 
Low Pass crossover 46Hz-3.4KHz	-------
High Pass crossover 46Hz-3.4KHz	-------
Subsonic crossover 11Hz-48Hz --------
Low Eq +12dB @40Hz --------
Low Pass crossover Ch’s1-4 ------------------	80Hz-4KHz
High Pass crossover ------------------ 80Hz-4KHz
Low Pass crossover Ch5+6 ----------------- 40Hz-240Hz
High Pass crossover Ch 5+6 ----------------- 11Hz-48Hz
Line out Yes No


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/59027-coming-soon-two-new-zed-audio-amps-8.html


----------

